# Best Mac&Cheese Recipe?



## Piccolina (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Perhaps this has been discussed to culinary death on this forum, if so forgive me (please  )...

Can anyone share a truly awesome recipe for homemade macaroni and cheese? Spare no expenses if need be, I have been on the lookout for a mac&cheese winner for years, with limited success!

Thank-you for any thoughts, happy cooking to all


----------



## chesterchippy (Mar 23, 2005)

I've made very tasty mac & cheese recipes, but can't get any as creamy as I remember from Horn & Hardarts even though I've tried their copycat recipe. I look forward to people responding to this thread as well.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Mar 23, 2005)

Should get some great recipes for mac and cheese, can't wait. I like to make it someimes with velveeta cheese and hamburger and onions.


----------



## Raine (Mar 23, 2005)

Here are some from this site.

Best ever 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4908&highlight=cheese

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1150

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6402

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7322


----------



## Alix (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi ICadvisor, there have been discussions as Rainee has shown you. I think the difficulty in determining the BEST mac and cheese is that everyone's taste buds are different. My kids absolutely RAVE about my mac and cheese made with Velveeta (basic white sauce chunks of velveeta melted into it) but my husband and I are just so so about it. If I add a bunch of sharp cheddar to the mix then DH and I are happy but the kids are not. Soooo....what are YOU looking for? Sharp or creamy?


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 23, 2005)

This is my favorite all-time mac and cheese

Classic Mac & Cheese - Four Cheese
Serves 4 to 6

8 oz. elbow macaroni
2 c. milk (2% or whole milk, not non-fat)
3 tbsp. butter
3 tbsp. flour
1 c. (4 oz.) sharp Cheddar, shredded
3/4 c. (3 oz.) American cheese, shredded
3/4 c. (3 oz.) Gruyere or Swiss cheese, shredded
1/4 c. Parmesan cheese, grated
salt and pepper


~ Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
~ Cook macaroni in boiling, salted water, until al 
dente. Drain.
~ While macaroni is cooking, heat milk in a saucepan 
over low heat. Stir occasionally, and do not let it 
boil.
~ In a saucepan, melt butter over medium-low heat.
~ When butter is melted, stir in flour to make a roux. 
Cook, whisking constantly, 3 minutes.
~ Add milk to roux in a stream, whisking. 
~ Cook milk sauce, whisking, until slightly thickened. It won't thicken until it gets REAL close to boiling.
Do not let the sauce boil.
~ Add first three cheeses to sauce. Stir cheese into 
sauce until thoroughly combined and melted.
~ Stir macaroni into sauce. Season with salt and pepper 
to taste.

My son and I have tried many different cheeses in this - we've tried part smoked cheddar or gouda and we both agree that the smokiness overpowers it (but we're purists when it comes to mac and cheese) - Our favorite is gruyere and a mild cheddar.

Gruyere, Swiss, and Sharp Cheddar is also good.  Whatever combination just use the final total amounts.  This recipe originally called for being topped with some Parmesan and baked 30-40 minutes - but by baking it makes it MUCH dryer and we LOVE a creamy cheesy mac and cheese.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 24, 2005)

Sounds like a winner, Elf! My old standby recipe for Mac n' Cheese was simple: 1 jar of Cheez Whiz, a little butter and a little milk to get the right creamy consistency. That is, until I read the label on the back of the jar. One of the flavorings is anchovy!  Not using THAT stuff anymore! I'll have to get down and dirty and try your recipe, it looks awesome!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 24, 2005)

It's good Damp - but NO baking for me - I want it cheesy and creamy - and really, all mild cheddar was our favorite - sounds boring - but it was WONDERFUL!!!!!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 24, 2005)

No baking for me either, Elf. I like my macaroni swimming in an ocean of creamy cheese sauce!


----------



## beaulana2 (Apr 17, 2005)

Slow cooker Mac and Cheese

1 box elbow noodles cooked and drained
2 eggs
1 can cheddar cheese soup
3 cups shredded cheddar cheese
1 can evporated milk
1 cup milk
1 stick of butter melted

Mix all together and place into slow cooker and cook on low for 4 to 5 hours


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks for the recipe beau!!!!  Looks wonderful.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 27, 2005)

I can't get anywhere near mac and cheese for three months. I just thought i'd stop by this thread to express my resentment towards all of you.

"Is he talking to me?"  Yes.  I'm talking to you.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 27, 2005)

- sorry mylegsbig - you want me to put it in hiding for 3 months?


----------



## Mylegsbig (Apr 27, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> - sorry mylegsbig - you want me to put it in hiding for 3 months?



oh boy do i miss my mac and cheese..used to eat it 2x per week easily...

i would do it with Sea Shells....i would use 12 oz of sea shells make a roux with 4 tblspoon butter 4 tablespoon flour and add milk... then i would mix in a pound of velvetta cheese cubed....and 8 ounces of shredded white vermont sharp cheddar.... i would season with sea salt and fresh ground pepper, paprika, and add in one small clove of garlic.... serve with the sea shells al dente not cooked in the oven....oh boy


----------



## chesterchippy (Apr 27, 2005)

Now THAT sounds like a recipe worth printing.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 28, 2005)

Ya know, my stepfather's favorite mac and cheese was the stuff he grew up with as a kid.  It was a baked casserole style dish made with government cheese.  Now you have to remember that he was a kid back in the 1930's.  Until the day he died, he loved the mac and cheese served in our town's hospital cafeteria.  It was like the stuff he'd grown up with.

Me, I never was much of a fan of that style.  It was too bland for my tastes.  I like a good sharp cheddar, aged 5 years when I can get it.  Shred it and mix with the creamy, and slightly salty Velveeta, and either some good fontina, or havarty to round it out.  It must not be boiled when melted into the milk.  No lumps thank you.  Then, stir in the al dente elbow macaroni, add a dash or two of white pepper, and there you go.  

I now use whole wheat pasta to replace the white stuff I used to use.  It's still very good, just different.

I mentioned my stepfather to illustrate that our tastes often come from familiarity, from a comfortable place.  My stepfather was a man I will admire well past this lifetime.  And one day, I'm gonna have to make that caserole style mac and cheese to honor his memory.  I bet it will taste very good on that day.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Constance (Apr 29, 2005)

*Another Version...*

Macaroni With Blue Cheese Sauce

Ingredients

4 Cups Dried Macaroni
3 Cups Béchamel Sauce 
Black Pepper
Dash Red Pepper Flakes
8 Ounces Gorgonzola Cheese
1 1/2 Cups Chopped Canned Tomatoes Drained


Heat the béchamel and gorgonzola together until the cheese has completely melted. Keep the sauce on low heat, and cook the pasta a minute or two less than the package instructions. Drain. Mix together the pasta with the sauce and chopped tomatoes. Season with the black pepper and red pepper flakes. Place the mixture in a buttered ovenproof
dish, and bake in a preheated oven for 25 minutes or until bubbly and golden.

Note: You could sprinkle some seasoned breadcrumbs which you have moistened with a little olive oil on top of this dish before baking.


----------



## amber (Apr 30, 2005)

Mac and Cheese is one of those dishes that everyone has their own way of doing which is great!  Here is my version for a glass baking dish about 13x9:

elbows, boiled 
sharp cheddar cheese, sliced, 3/4 of a stick (cracker barrell)
american cheese, 1/2 pound
small can of corn
salsa (newmans hot or medium is good)
butter
milk

I just place a small layer of elbows first, then add salsa and corn, cheddar, american, milk, pats of butter.  Repeat layers, ending with cheddar and american.  Imporant to put the american under the cheddar because american cheese browns very fast, whereas cheddar melts nicely.  I dont melt my cheese into a sauce.  Bake at 350 degrees for about 30 minutes.


----------



## Spice1133 (Apr 30, 2005)

kitchenelf, made your mac & cheese tonight, had fortina and montery jack in fridge and picked up some sharp cheddar. Came out super good, lots of rich creamy cheese sauce.   Thanks for posting the recipe.


----------

